# Rock Shox vs. Fox Forks for XC Rider (29er)?



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

I am riding a 2011 Cannondale hardtail 29er with a mediocre fork (RST Deuce Air) and I would like to replace it with something better (duh). The fork that most interests me so far is the RockShox SID RL 29er model. I am looking ultimately for a fork with 80-100mm travel for under $500. Also, I have heard from various sources that Fox forks are high maintenance and thus not worth it for the practical (non competitive) rider. Is this true? Also, how "plush" should my fork feel. Right now with my current fork it seems to reduce the shock very little even on the lowest rebound setting and on the appropriate air pressure for my weight (very light-115 pounds). Thanks for helping in advance and reading through this rather long post


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I just picked this one up the other day and LOVE it. Amazon.com: RockShox Reba RLT - Dual Air 100mm 29" Maxle Lite 15 Motion Control Damper: Sports & Outdoors Under 500 also  Not sure you will be able to find a SID for under $500... Make sure you get the right fork for your hub (Quick Release, QR15 Thru or QR20 Thru), the one I linked to is QR15 (and it is more than the Quick release version). Amazon had this one on sale for ~380 a few weeks ago...

Good luck!

Edit: Here is the link to the 9mm quick release version... Amazon.com: RockShox Reba RL - Dual Air 100mm 29-Inch 9mm (White): Sports & Outdoors $414 ....


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Its going to be more than 500.00, but if plush is what you are after, you cannot beat the Fox Float. As far as maintenance, the Fox recommended service intervals are not to be taken too seriously. I would say once a year barring any symptoms.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

I recently ordered a white rock shoxs Reba for a 26er off eBay, brand new. For under $300
I ended up getting a black Reba rlt 29er. I put it on a Santa Cruz super light. 
So far it's been an excellent fork. I didn't know what I was missing
Before. 
I've heard that new fox forks no longer "self lubricate" I'm not really sure what that means but it sounds like higher maintaince. 
I apologize for the lack I knowledge on the subject. Just figured I might be able to open up a discussion about it from someone who knows more.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I hread that the newer SID's have been beefed up but for general riding I would use a Reba RLT over a SID. I've seen and read about many people trashing SID lowers very easily - they are a great XC race fork though. 
I have fox F32 RLC FIT 100mm on my Epic they have also be great, I have an 2010 model and the first thing I did was change out the seals to Enduro's. Fox seals have historically been pretty flimsy, I have heard that they also have been improved. 
For $500 budget my choice of fork would be the Reba RLT 29er forks, light weight and can take some abuse. SID's and F32's are going to be well over that unless second hand


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice. Also, what are the differences between the Reba and SID? Would I experience any noticeable benefit from getting the more pricey SID? BTW, I have found the SID Rl 29 to be under $500 in multiple places. Another question: will the SIDs fit quick release hubs?


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Rockshox Reba and SID as well as various Fox models are all excellent forks. I am partial to Rockshox and am using a Reba XX; my wife rides a Fox Float and that's a great fork too. I tend to think the Rockshox are a better value and easier to maintain/get parts for, and for me at least (heavy guy) the Reba is an amazing fork.

The SID is the "race" fork and is lighter than the Reba, but only by a tiny amount. In fact they use the same lowers now. I think more important than the Reba vs. SID is what kind of lockout and damper you are getting, and whether you want a remote lockout. I like the hydraulic Xloc. Rockshox makes a wide variety of remote lockouts and dampers, the most advanced ones are on the SID, SID XX and the higher end Reba models.


----------



## h00k247 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just purchased a new bike with a RockShox Reba SL, it seemed great at first but it seems like it lost pressure quickly, Hopefully it is user error and not a bad copy.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

h00k247 said:


> I just purchased a new bike with a RockShox Reba SL, it seemed great at first but it seems like it lost pressure quickly, Hopefully it is user error and not a bad copy.


It shouldn't do that. Take it to the shop where you bought it and get them to fix it..


----------



## idea man (Oct 24, 2012)

This is all fine and dandy with rockshox but the moment the fork need mantaince you have to go through sram which has the worst customer service ever unless you go through your lbs they just send it back,there is however another company that will do he mantaince for less


----------



## ManRam (Oct 2, 2014)

If you aren't racing competitively the SID won't be worth it over a reba


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My local shop does RockShox forks in-house. Probably Fox too. But we have a really strong MTB scene here. It was hard for me to find that service in my last city.

For one reason and another, I've actually ended to following the 50-hour interval reasonably closely on my new bike. I tend to get "new suspension feel" afterwards. So I'm inclined to take it somewhat seriously. Though it's supposed to be sensitive to riding conditions, so people's mileage will vary.

I've only demoed Fox. Not sure if I even have saddle time on a SID. I'm pretty happy with my Reba, though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a Fox Float RL from 2003 that's still going strong. Servicing it has been pretty easy. Got a RS Bluto recently and it came with a seal/wiper kit for when I service that one. It doesn't look any more complicated than the Fox (the Bluto essentially has the same internals as the Reba).

I also would not get a SID unless I wanted to race seriously. I have a friend with an RS 1 that looks like a REALLY nice fork. But she is a big 24hr racer who went to the world championships this year in Scotland. For us regular riders, the Reba is a great fork.


----------

